
Kayla Itsine's fans complain that her app subscription is impossible to cancel - digital_ins
http://www.racked.com/2016/1/26/10832774/kayla-itsines-app
======
joe5150
If you subscribe via iTunes, cancel via iTunes. Then there's nothing they can
do.

